# Helix DSP.2 or Mosconi 6 to 8 V8



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Helix DSP.2 or Mosconi 6to8 V8*

I've been looking for a DSP for some time. I think I've narrowed it down to Helix DSP.2 and Mosconi 6 to 8 V8. I've pretty much eliminated the Arc PS8.

I would love to get some opinions, ideas, insights of each of these from you guys. Whichever one I decide on, I will get the optional "Director" or "Remote Control Display".

Would you say they are both pretty much equal? Or, does one stand, out in any way, over the other?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Both are good hardware and tweakability wise. My suggestion is to download both softwares and see which one you would prefer tuning with

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> Both are good hardware and tweakability wise. My suggestion is to download both softwares and see which one you would prefer tuning with
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thanks, I will give your idea a go. Do you use a DSP? If so, which one do you use?


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

the mosconi has serious software/connection issues that make it very annoying to work with, the helix I used, only one to be fair, worked like a charm and gave me no trouble, unlike the 3 or 4 mosconi units that all exhibited the same connection issues both with usb but mostly Bluetooth.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

dsw1204 said:


> Thanks, I will give your idea a go. Do you use a DSP? If so, which one do you use?


Helix all day every day for me. You will understand why once you try the softwares 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mulagain (Aug 20, 2012)

Lycancatt said:


> the mosconi has serious software/connection issues that make it very annoying to work with, the helix I used, only one to be fair, worked like a charm and gave me no trouble, unlike the 3 or 4 mosconi units that all exhibited the same connection issues both with usb but mostly Bluetooth.


+1 on this. I own the 4v 6to8 and much of the time the software wont even connect via BT dongle (even though Windows shows it connected). It also disconnects frequently which is aggrivating when you're in the middle of a tune and lose your place.

In fact that's one of the reasons I'm considering the Helix. The 6to8 is a great device but the connectivity issues really stink.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

mulagain said:


> +1 on this. I own the 4v 6to8 and much of the time the software wont even connect via BT dongle (even though Windows shows it connected). It also disconnects frequently which is aggrivating when you're in the middle of a tune and lose your place.
> 
> In fact that's one of the reasons I'm considering the Helix. The 6to8 is a great device but the connectivity issues really stink.


What FW are you on?


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Helix DSP.2 or Mosconi 6to8 V8*



mulagain said:


> +1 on this. I own the 4v 6to8 and much of the time the software wont even connect via BT dongle (even though Windows shows it connected). It also disconnects frequently which is aggrivating when you're in the middle of a tune and lose your place.
> 
> In fact that's one of the reasons I'm considering the Helix. The 6to8 is a great device but the connectivity issues really stink.


I am still very old school and even just going to a DSP is a big step for me. I doubt I'd use the bluetooth features of either DSP, anyway. Taking away the bluetooth issues, although, would you say the Helix is still the better DSP?


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Lycancatt said:


> the mosconi has serious software/connection issues that make it very annoying to work with, the helix I used, only one to be fair, worked like a charm and gave me no trouble, unlike the 3 or 4 mosconi units that all exhibited the same connection issues both with usb but mostly Bluetooth.


I have the Mosconi 6to8V8 and have not had a problem with the software or a connection when using the usb and only when I am outside the truck and a little ways away will it drop bluetooth. This might of been a early firmware issue but not with the latest firmware. The new 6to8 aerospace which I just installed has been flawless. Everyone seems to bash the Mosconi and that is fine we are all entitled to our opinion. I have heard Mosconi is working on a new software gui


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hammers said:


> I have the Mosconi 6to8V8 and have not had a problem with the software or a connection when using the usb and only when I am outside the truck and a little ways away will it drop bluetooth. This might of been a early firmware issue but not with the latest firmware. The new 6to8 aerospace which I just installed has been flawless. Everyone seems to bash the Mosconi and that is fine we are all entitled to our opinion. I have heard Mosconi is working on a new software gui


How does the 6to8 Aerospace differ from the 6to8 V8?


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

dsw1204 said:


> How does the 6to8 Aerospace differ from the 6to8 V8?


Has a higher resolution. Different software, it uses the same software as 8to12. Has a different Dac, comes with optical and coaxial inputs and output. New bluetooth streaming module. There is more I will find and post


----------



## bassfreak85 (Jul 26, 2009)

Wait for the new zapco unit.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

bassfreak85 said:


> Wait for the new zapco unit.


Why, Most people have no need for a 16 channel processor or 12 channel and with the poor customer service good luck if there is a problem. I had all Zapco and nothing but problems


----------



## bassfreak85 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hammers said:


> bassfreak85 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait for the new zapco unit.
> ...


the units not even out yet.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

bassfreak85 said:


> the units not even out yet.


I know there not out yet the question is why wait


----------



## bassfreak85 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hammers said:


> bassfreak85 said:
> 
> 
> > the units not even out yet.
> ...


next level processing


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

For me, there isn't even a moment's question....

Helix.



The Mosconi hardware is nice, but the software is horrible. It looks terrible, and everything is on different tabs which makes the process of tuning more complicated.
The Helix software is so brilliantly designed that it actually makes the process of tuning easier, faster and more enjoyable.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Mosconi is working on new software. Will have to wait and see what they do. I would not call the software horrible but it does need some work


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hammers said:


> Mosconi is working on new software. Will have to wait and see what they do. I would not call the software horrible but it does need some work


Will this new software work with the 6to8 V8? I already have the V8, so the Zapco is out of the question. Do you have any idea when the new software will be available?


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hammers said:


> Why, Most people have no need for a 16 channel processor or 12 channel and with the poor customer service good luck if there is a problem. I had all Zapco and nothing but problems


Did you have a Zapco amp that had problems? I am considering upgrading my Arc Audio KS 900.6 to a Z150.6 LX. It's a little pricey (in my books), so if there is something not quite right with the Z series amps, I really would like to know before I dish out $1100.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

dsw1204 said:


> Did you have a Zapco amp that had problems? I am considering upgrading my Arc Audio KS 900.6 to a Z150.6 LX. It's a little pricey (in my books), so if there is something not quite right with the Z series amps, I really would like to know before I dish out $1100.


whats not quite right about them?


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> whats not quite right about them?


Mr. Hammers had said that he "had all Zapco and nothing but problems". I was just inquiring if those problems had anything to do with the Z series amps.


----------



## bassfreak85 (Jul 26, 2009)

dsw1204 said:


> SkizeR said:
> 
> 
> > whats not quite right about them?
> ...


no. But i wouldnt change out the arcs unless you need more power.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I had 2 dsp Z-8 go bad along with 2 Z-150.4 amps and one Z-150.6 amp go up in smoke all in about a 6 month period. My dealer got Zapco to take it all back and I went to Mosconi. I know there new amps are good but that was enough for me to not want to use them anymore. I also know of a guy who also had a few of the Z-150.4 amps go up in smoke and they all came out of the same production run.


----------



## bassfreak85 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hammers said:


> I had 2 dsp Z-8 go bad along with 2 Z-150.4 amps and one Z-150.6 amp go up in smoke all in about a 6 month period. My dealer got Zapco to take it all back and I went to Mosconi. I know there new amps are good but that was enough for me to not want to use them anymore. I also know of a guy who also had a few of the Z-150.4 amps go up in smoke and they all came out of the same production run.


One bad run? Wow. They took them back. You didn't give them another chance.
Not their fault


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

bassfreak85 said:


> One bad run? Wow. They took them back. You didn't give them another chance.
> Not their fault


One bad run as far as I know as they never did explain but all my dealer could think happened
As far As not there fault who's fault is it then 
And nope after all that I did not want to keep pulling them out and sending them in. Not one problem with Mosconi


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

bassfreak85 said:


> no. But i wouldnt change out the arcs unless you need more power.


No major issues with my Arc. I just would like a little more headroom. When I really push my amp, it seems like gets a little "stressed". Thus, that is why I am looking for a little more head room in my next amp.


----------



## bassfreak85 (Jul 26, 2009)

dsw1204 said:


> bassfreak85 said:
> 
> 
> > no. But i wouldnt change out the arcs unless you need more power.
> ...


 you considered better drivers?


----------



## bassfreak85 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hammers said:


> bassfreak85 said:
> 
> 
> > One bad run? Wow. They took them back. You didn't give them another chance.
> ...


you give them a chance to fix it and make it right? Ive heard very very very few problems with zapco. Matyer fact your the first. 
Its not the blam game. They have a warranty in case this happens. These things unfortunately do happen. I ALWAYS as much as i distrust people i'll give them a fair chance once.
You are downplaying and never gave a chance. Red flag..


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

I'll chime in with problems with Zapco processors. I've used both the DRC-SL and the Z8 and both have been a major PITA in terms of getting their software to connect to the processors and/or DC amps, of which I've run 4. 

In addition, trying to get Zapco to respond to service requests via their website is useless. I got zero response to request to repair my DC1000.4

I've run Zapco a number of times in 20+ years and still have their amps, but am phasing out their processing. I was excited about their new lineup, but it just isn't worth the headache. Their history of multiple revisions and generations of processors with problematic connections has turned me off, and I've been a self-admitted serious Zapco fan for decades.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I believe I gave them several chances to give me a product that worked but after 2 processors and several amps and the last one which I thought caught fire and had to pull over on freeway and unbolt my rear seat to get to the amp kind of turned me off to Zapco and I too had there product for years. My Dealer called me and said I would not be getting my amp back and to pull the rest of my Zapco gear and come down as He has something for me. I went down to the shop to find a pile of Mosconi product with no charge.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

To the OP sorry for the high jack. I too would download both the Helix and the Mosconi software and try them both in demo mode as hardware wise they are both great processors. I will admit that the Helix software is a little easier to use but Mosconi is working on new software and it should be out soon and will update the old software for you . Good luck on your decision


----------



## socal.2fast (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm looking at both Mosconi and Helix DSP's right now. I think the Mosconi is easy to get a hold of near by.


----------

